# How long until my baby's a full grown cat?



## lild (Jul 11, 2005)

We got a kitten the last week of August and she was about 5 weeks old. That would make her almost 6 months old. She is still really tiny and we feed her well. We kinda hope she grows to be a teeny thing (mosty out of selfish reasons, she's just so darn cute).

Also, will getting her fixed right at 6 months old have any negative consequences on her health. As much as we would love her to remain small, I still want her to grow to her full potential, to the cat she was meant to be. It won't impede her growth or anything will it?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Cats usually take 1 - 2 years to reach their full size, sometimes less than that, sometimes more. Spaying her at 6 months old will not affect her growth and will be better for her, so no worries. Some cats are just small. We have two girls that are still 6 pounds at 3 and 5 years old, but perfect weight for their small size.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

Schnitz reached his full skeleton size at about 11 months. However, he beefed up with some more muscle a little after that. He's 18 months now and I think he has reached his full size. He has not grown just put on a little more muscle. However, I just weighed him and in the last 3 months he has gained 10 ounces and now weighs 11 lbs. So maybe he is still growing. He still looks sleek, no extra fat anywhere. 

He was neutered at 4 months (about 5 lbs)

His mother Squirrel who is about 2 1/2 years old is definately done growing. However, she has a tendency to put on fat if I do not watch her food intake.


----------



## ciccone_youth (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd also say around one, or one and a half


----------

